# packages.gentoo.org down!

## lucapost

E' ormai più di 36 ore che i miei browser (firefox, links,...) non arrivano ad accedere a http://packages.gentoo.org/.

Comunque il ping funziona correttamente...

E solo un problema mio?

----------

## Scen

No, è un problema globale. Vari servizi (anche archives,g.o, e altri) sono down a causa di problemi tecnici (kingtaco ha mandato un'email sulla ML gentoo-core). Si spera tornino online il prima possibile, abbiate fede  :Cool: 

----------

## drizztbsd

Certo, certo, problemi tecnici   :Razz: 

----------

## Kernel78

Io ho clicckato adesso sul link e mi ha aperto la pagina correttamente ...

----------

## Scen

 *drizztbsd wrote:*   

> Certo, certo, problemi tecnici  

 

Dehehe, il sysadmin che c'è in me ha sempre la tendenza a non dire le cose come stanno ai poveri utenti finali  :Cool: 

Siccome l'avviso è stato dato su gentoo-core (e quindi riservata ai soli dev), non mi rischio a divulgare ulteriori informazioni (magari mi preoccupo per nulla, però lascio l'onere/onore ad altri  :Razz:  )

@Kernel78: sicuro? Non è che ti ricarica la pagina dalla cache? Io ho provato anche adesso e non funziona una mazza.

----------

## djinnZ

nuovo capitolo della telenovela?  :Twisted Evil: 

vorrei ricordare che l'omicidio per aver negato l'utimo capito della soap opera preferita ad un accanito spettatore non è una leggenda urbana...  :Cool: 

se non è così mi spaventi (hanno crakkato il server?)

----------

## Kernel78

 *Scen wrote:*   

> @Kernel78: sicuro? Non è che ti ricarica la pagina dalla cache? Io ho provato anche adesso e non funziona una mazza.

 

Se mi dici così mi fai venire il dubbio, io ho clicckato sul link, ho visto che si apriva la pagina, ho notato la solita struttura ma non ho nemmeno controllato il contenuto ...

/EDIT: infatti adesso è ritornato irraggiungibile ...

----------

## Peach

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Siccome l'avviso è stato dato su gentoo-core (e quindi riservata ai soli dev), non mi rischio a divulgare ulteriori informazioni (magari mi preoccupo per nulla, però lascio l'onere/onore ad altri  )

 

we! che fai? tiri il sasso e nascondi la mano?  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Scen

 *Peach wrote:*   

> we! che fai? tiri il sasso e nascondi la mano? 

 

LOL  :Razz: 

Dai, tranquilli, stanno facendo degli accertamenti tecnici per potenziali problemi di sicurezza, nulla di grave (penso)  :Wink: 

----------

## lucapost

 *Scen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dai, tranquilli, stanno facendo degli accertamenti tecnici per potenziali problemi di sicurezza, nulla di grave (penso) 

 

Sicuro nulla di grave? 3 giorni che è down... (anche http://gentoo-xeffects.org/)

----------

## GuN_jAcK

azz continua ad essere down :/

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> *

 

Mumble... ho appena letto la notizia sulla homepage di Gentoo... non è definito neppure il tempo di ripristino di tale servizio   :Shocked: 

Cheers

Franco Tampieri

----------

## cloc3

 *Dr.Dran wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mumble... ho appena letto la notizia sulla homepage di Gentoo... non è definito neppure il tempo di ripristino di tale servizio  
> 
> 

 

ok. è ferragosto e, per la sicurezza, il sito può apettare.

l'importante è che sia stata fatta trasparenza, siano state accertate le cause, e sia stato escluso il dolo   :Exclamation:  .

epperò. dimenticare un comando exec in un sito web   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## lucapost

Ora è down anche http://gentoo-portage.com/, dove cavolo mi vado a vedere gli aggiornamenti di portage?

----------

## Kernel78

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Ora è down anche http://gentoo-portage.com/, dove cavolo mi vado a vedere gli aggiornamenti di portage?

 

Scusa ma un banale sync non va bene ?

----------

## lucapost

up?  :Shocked: 

----------

## Luc484

Ma non tutto? http://packages.gentoo.org/categories

----------

## Kernel78

 *Luc484 wrote:*   

> Ma non tutto? http://packages.gentoo.org/categories

 

A me sembra più che evidente che abbiano cambiato la struttura ...

----------

## Luc484

Si, evidentemente si, è che quel link era riportato in una pagina. Forse era precedente al problema e non l'hanno ancora corretto.

----------

## Scen

Probabilmente al momento fanno puntare packages.gentoo.org a www.gentoo.org/main/en/lists.xml.

Comunque, leggendo bene l'ultima notizia in homepage

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> While no ETA is currently available, the affected sites and services will be restored. The affected server will be rebuilt while the packages.gentoo.org service's source undergoes a full security audit prior to being restored. The tree and all other services were unaffected.
> 
> 

 

ergo:

Al momento non è possibile dare nessuna tempistica di ripristino dei servizi

packages.gentoo.org non verrà ripristinato subito, ma prima verrà fatta un'analisi approfondita, per cui i tempi si allungano abbastanza.

Caso archiviato? Direi di sì  :Wink: 

Abbiate fede (e comunque il servizio non è essenziale ma solamente informativo, per cui da buoni utenti Gentoo stringiamo i denti e consoliamoci con emerge --sync  :Cool:  )

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *Luc484 wrote:*   Ma non tutto? http://packages.gentoo.org/categories 
> 
> A me sembra più che evidente che abbiano cambiato la struttura ...

 

a me invece sembra evidente che packages.gentoo.org è un virtual host ospitato sullo stesso server che ospita archives.gentoo.org (come nella news su http://www.gentoo.org/), e che al momento archives è l'unico ad essere ripristinato, dato che quello che si vede è archives.gentoo.org, e che quindi è stato impostato come default virtual host, dato che quasi tutti i virtual host che compaiono in quella news portano alla stessa pagina

----------

## cloc3

 *Scen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Probabilmente al momento fanno puntare packages.gentoo.org a www.gentoo.org/main/en/lists.xml. 
> 
> 

 

ma che bruttura. 

se hanno bisogno di tempo per ripristinare il servizio se lo prendano tutto, non sarò certo io a far loro fretta. 

ma che linkino una pagina ad un contenuto che centra come i fichi secchi urta proprio, perché crea perplessità e disinformazione. 

adesso io penso che è stato un baco a mettere i link a casaccio nei loro server, e che presto avremo le donnine nude, così si imparano. 

scrivano piuttosto "questo servizio è sospeso a data da destinarsi" e tutto parrà più semplice e facile da capire.

----------

## Scen

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Probabilmente al momento fanno puntare packages.gentoo.org a www.gentoo.org/main/en/lists.xml.
> 
> 

 

Aaaaarrrggghhhhhh, sono fuso  :Embarassed: 

Ha ragione :chrome:, quello che viene visualizzato è archives.gentoo.org, non lists.xml  :Razz:  (mi cospargo il capo di cenere  :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## .:chrome:.

vedo che non sono l'unico a vivere davvero male questo rientro dalle vacanze

benvenuto nel club  :Wink: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> vedo che non sono l'unico a vivere davvero male questo rientro dalle vacanze
> 
> benvenuto nel club 

 

Vacanze?!?!?!? ma quali vacanze?!?!?!?

 :Shocked:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## lobotomia

ah c'è chi arriva dopo! io ho appreso solo oggi!

----------

## Scen

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> scrivano piuttosto "questo servizio è sospeso a data da destinarsi" e tutto parrà più semplice e facile da capire.

 

http://packages.gentoo.org/

Sembra ti abbiano ascoltato  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## cloc3

 *Scen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sembra ti abbiano ascoltato 

 

bè. lo avevo detto forte.

----------

## lucapost

nulla di grave...    :Twisted Evil: 

se la prendono comunque comoda...

----------

## rete27

dato che è ancora down packages vorrei sapere se esiste un modo per vedere tutti gli ebuid in una data categoria tipo sys-kernel.

magari è possibile anche con eix...  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

```
eix sys-kernel/*
```

----------

## lucapost

io avrei detto:

```
eix -C sys-kernel
```

ma in effeti è la stessa cosa.

----------

## Kernel78

Io avrei detto RTFM o in alternativa 

```
eix -h
```

che io sappia questo metodo non ha mai ucciso nessuno  :Wink: 

----------

## lucapost

 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## pingoo

Ciao, dato che packages.gentoo.org è ancora inattivo, mi piacerebbe sapere se c'è un modo per conoscere i changelog dei pacchetti da linea di comando.

----------

## Kernel78

 *pingoo wrote:*   

> Ciao, dato che packages.gentoo.org è ancora inattivo, mi piacerebbe sapere se c'è un modo per conoscere i changelog dei pacchetti da linea di comando.

 

Se quello che ti interessa è il changlog dell'ebuild lo puoi leggere in $PORTDIR/<category>/<name>/ChangeLog (se ci fosse bisogno di specificarlo di default $PORTDIR è /etc/portage/).

----------

## Onip

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> (se ci fosse bisogno di specificarlo di default $PORTDIR è /etc/portage/).

 

/usr/portage   :Wink: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *Onip wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   (se ci fosse bisogno di specificarlo di default $PORTDIR è /etc/portage/). 
> 
> /usr/portage  

 

Ok ok, posso dire che la svista è causata dalla mancanza di sonno causata dai pianti della mi meravigliosa bambina o non è una scusante valida ?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pingoo

Grazie gente, era quello che mi interessava.

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  Ok ok, posso dire che la svista è causata dalla mancanza di sonno causata dai pianti della mi meravigliosa bambina o non è una scusante valida ? 

   :Very Happy: 

----------

## bandreabis

Settembre sta finendo.. e un anno se ne va... e Gentoo Packages è ancora down.... l'hanno ben incasinato!!!

Ho idea di cancellarlo tra i motori di ricerca di Firefox....   :Crying or Very sad: 

EDIT: posso usare questo.

----------

## Scen

packages.gentoo.org probabilmente non ritornerà in vita  :Confused:   (o se ritornerà, non sarà più la pagina web che conoscevamo  :Rolling Eyes: 

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/council/meeting-logs/20071011-summary.txt

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> =========================================================================
> 
> packages.gentoo.org: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=187971
> ...

 

Graficamente mi piace di più la soluzione di jokey, manca solo il form per la ricerca  :Razz: 

----------

## gutter

 *Scen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Graficamente mi piace di più la soluzione di jokey, manca solo il form per la ricerca 

 

...che praticamente è una rivisitazione della vecchia pagina    :Razz: 

----------

## bandreabis

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *Scen wrote:*   
> 
> Graficamente mi piace di più la soluzione di jokey, manca solo il form per la ricerca  
> 
> ...che praticamente è una rivisitazione della vecchia pagina   

 

E che mi da "internal error"   :Confused: 

EDIT: come non detto, ora (10 secondi dopo aver scritto il post) va.   :Razz: 

----------

## lucapost

Peccato per packages.gentoo.org, la trovavo una risorsa molto comoda, lo consutavo quotidianamente (o quasi...)

gentoo-portage.com fa schifo!

packages.gentooext.net dice di essere aggiornato al 8/10, oggi siamo il 12/10!

spaceparanoids.org/gentoo/gpnl non fa vedere gli ultimi pacchetti/aggiornamenti aggiunti in portage!

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## cloc3

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## lordalbert

tra i tre preferisco gentoo-portage.com

Cmq, non capisco il motivo di questa decisione, boh...

----------

## Kernel78

Magari faccio un pochino la voce fuori dal coro ma a mio parere il vecchio servizio web lasciava un po' a desiderare, l'unica cosa per cui lo trovavo utile era per fare ricerche veloci di pacchetti par architetture diverse dalla mia (sono su amd64 e a volte pacchetti privi della mia keyword risultano stabili in x86 e quindi li provavo più tranquillamente).

Il fatto che la ricerca non facesse distinzione tra nome e descrizione invece mi ha sempre infastidito, spesso mi beccavo liste di risultati estremamente lunghi.

Da quando ho scoperto eix l'ho sempre preferito, posso fare anche ricerche per scoprire quali pacchetti utilizzino una certa USE, l'ouput è formattabile ed essendo da linea di comando è comodamente utilizzabile in uno script.

Voi cosa ci trovavate nel servizio web da sentirne così tanto la mancanza ?

----------

## Onip

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Voi cosa ci trovavate nel servizio web da sentirne così tanto la mancanza ?

 

Personalmente mi piace il fatto di poter esaminare le ultime novità di portage senza dovere per forza fare un sync.

----------

## Ic3M4n

con versioni precedenti di eix avevo il problema di dover sapere se un tal pacchetto era stabile o meno. Se lo smascheravi eix lo vedeva come stabile. Da molte versioni a questa parte eix ha tutte le caratteristiche che cerco in un programma di query sul portage tree e quindi non ho più utilizzato packages.gentoo.org

credo comunque possa essere un tool utile per chi effettua, differentemente da me, sync saltuari e necessiti di sapere se è uscita qualche nuova versione di un dato programma.

----------

## lucapost

 *Onip wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Personalmente mi piace il fatto di poter esaminare le ultime novità di portage senza dovere per forza fare un sync.

 

Esatto, inoltre è un metodo indipendente dalla piattaforma!   :Wink: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *lucapost wrote:*   

>  *Onip wrote:*   
> 
> Personalmente mi piace il fatto di poter esaminare le ultime novità di portage senza dovere per forza fare un sync. 
> 
> Esatto, inoltre è un metodo indipendente dalla piattaforma!  

 

Se dovessi essere su una piataforma differente da gentoo mi interesserebbe poco sapere se e quali nuovi pacchetti sono usciti visto che tanto non potrei installarli su una piattaforma diversa ...

----------

## Scen

Finalmente: http://packages2.gentoo.org

ATTENZIONE:

NON è la versione definitiva, il servizio è ancora sperimentale

Prima di intraprendere qualsiasi azione, leggere le FAQ

Per ora manca il box x la ricerca (vedi la sezione TODO nelle FAQ)

----------

## bandreabis

Bruttino forte!   :Shocked: 

Attendiamo che sfoltiscano il todo list....

----------

## lucapost

 *Scen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> NON è la versione definitiva, il servizio è ancora sperimentale
> 
> 

 

...lo spero bene, ma un motore di ricerca degli ebuild non è implementato?

----------

## Scen

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> ...lo spero bene, ma un motore di ricerca degli ebuild non è implementato?

 

 *Scen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per ora manca il box x la ricerca (vedi la sezione TODO nelle FAQ)
> 
> 

 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## lucapost

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## gutter

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Bruttino forte!   

 

Penso che l'aspetto grafico per ora sia l'ultimo dei problemi  :Wink: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Bruttino forte!   

 

Se hai altre preferenze puoi installarti "style it" per FF e crearti il tuo stile  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## bandreabis

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   Bruttino forte!    
> 
> Penso che l'aspetto grafico per ora sia l'ultimo dei problemi 

 

Certo certo, lo so.   :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *Scen wrote:*   

> ATTENZIONE:

 

aaargh! Disgraziato! Criminale!!

Mi ha  spaventato. Non potevi mettere anche l'avviso "WARNING disgusting image"?!

terminato il momento di idiozia (certo l'icona di gentoo che copre il nome del primo pacchetto e quell'accopiata di colori se la potevano risparmiare), mi pare che manchi la ricerca per use flag e che non le riporti, ma per ora non mi pare il caso di aprire un bug per chiederlo.

----------

## Kernel78

Scusate il piccolo OT

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Digraziato criminale!

 

Argh !!! come fai a maltrattare così l'italico idioma ?!?!

Disgraziato non Digraziato !!!

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## topper_harley

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Finalmente: http://packages2.gentoo.org
> 
> 

 

Sembra che adesso ci sia una copia del sito anche al vecchio indirizzo.

Peccato che il feed rss non visualizzi la descrizione del pacchetto. Questo IMHO rende il servizio pressoche' inutile...

----------

## Scen

 *topper_harley wrote:*   

> Sembra che adesso ci sia una copia del sito anche al vecchio indirizzo.

 

No, è il contrario, nel senso che proprio oggi è stata annunciata la risurrezione di packages.gentoo.org

 *topper_harley wrote:*   

> Peccato che il feed rss non visualizzi la descrizione del pacchetto. Questo IMHO rende il servizio pressoche' inutile...

 

Controlla che non ci siano già bug aperti con la tua stessa richiesta, ed eventualmente apri tu direttamente.

----------

## topper_harley

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  *topper_harley wrote:*   Sembra che adesso ci sia una copia del sito anche al vecchio indirizzo. 
> 
> No, è il contrario, 
> 
> 

 

Invece e' proprio quello che ho detto visto che si tratta della stessa cosa.

```
andrea@apocalipse ~ $ wget -o /dev/null -b http://packages.gentoo.org/ && wget -o /dev/null -b http://packages2.gentoo.org/ && sleep 20 && diff index.html index.html.1

Continuing in background, pid 8344.

Continuing in background, pid 8346.

10c10

<       <link rel="alternate" type="application/atom+xml" href="http://packages.gentoo.org/feed/" title="Gentoo Packages" />

---

>       <link rel="alternate" type="application/atom+xml" href="http://packages2.gentoo.org/feed/" title="Gentoo Packages" />

```

----------

## Scen

 *topper_harley wrote:*   

> Invece e' proprio quello che ho detto visto che si tratta della stessa cosa.

 

Pardon, forse mi ero fissato sul termine "copia".

In effetti, sì, sono la stessa cosa, ma se prima il servizio era disponibile tramite http://packages2.gentoo.org ed era considerato "in fase di test", ora è finalmente disponibile tramite l'indirizzo originale, ed è considerato definitivo  :Cool: 

----------

## cloc3

 *Scen wrote:*   

> definitivo   

 

 :Question: 

----------

## gutter

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *Scen wrote:*   definitivo    
> 
> 

 

Concordo con cloc3, il termine definitivo mi pare esagerato  :Very Happy: 

----------

## djinnZ

continuo a lamentare la raccapricciante scelta cromatica

----------

## Kernel78

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> continuo a lamentare la raccapricciante scelta cromatica

 

Installati Stylish per FF e ti crei un css personalizzato  :Wink: 

----------

## lucapost

Perchè http://packages.gentoo.org non è aggiornato da 2 giorni?

C'è qualche motivo particolare che mi sfugge?

----------

## Scen

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Perchè http://packages.gentoo.org non è aggiornato da 2 giorni?
> 
> C'è qualche motivo particolare che mi sfugge?

 

 :Question: 

 *packages.gentoo.org wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Last update:
> 
> 27 Nov 2008
> ...

 

----------

## bandreabis

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  *lucapost wrote:*   Perchè http://packages.gentoo.org non è aggiornato da 2 giorni?
> 
> C'è qualche motivo particolare che mi sfugge? 
> 
>  *packages.gentoo.org wrote:*   
> ...

 

Quando ha postato Scen era aggiornato a Lunedì.

----------

